# Warning: Watch your drink



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't normally post anything about my personal life on the internet, but I feel that I should relay an experience to my 2cool friends that I had a couple of months ago because the thought of what happened to me still scares me. I still think about it everyday. I decided that I should post this in the hope that my experience might help just one person.

On Sunday, September 29th, a friend of mine texted me and invited me up to _____ (I won't mention the name of the establishment, but it's a sports bar type of place in the Webster area) to watch the Texans vs. Titans game. I took a quick shower and headed out.

I arrived just before halftime, found my friend, sat down and ordered a drink. The place was packed. I remember having two drinks, and I remember some of the 3rd quarter.

The next thing I do remember is that it was about 4:30 in the afternoon and I was driving in Dayton, TX. I had never been to Dayton, TX, in my life, and I do not remember how I got there, and I have no idea why I drove there. I was 55 miles from my home and 45 miles from the sports bar. For approximately three hours that afternoon, *I have absolutely no memory of anything. Zero.*

Three drinks is nothing to me. Someone at this place put something in my drink. Never leave your drink unguarded. This was one of the most eerie and disturbing experiences of my life.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wow! that's just crazy!

glad you were ok drinking and driving though. :headknock


that was just a wise crack, seriously...glad you are ok...some crazy stuff been happening lately.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Dang dude, glad your okay. Did you get tested to see if you had GHB in your system? Thats really scary for many reasons.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Pretty Common*

Back in the day if you left an unattended drink to hit the dance floor, some yahoos found it was fun to slip ya a mickey

LSD was the mickey of choice around 1972 - rohipnol is the fun one today - and from your exp - likely what ya got --


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Maybe it was a roofie and someone was after all of that big sexiness.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Kind of a tough thing to share, but thanks for doing it. 

Spooky.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so does your friend know where you went? how do you know you drove there on your own? does your rear hurt? Crazy story!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wow,, when you dropped the rohypnol in her drink she did the old switch a roo.. glad you're OK Bruce.. be careful Bro. If I walk away from a drink and come back and it looks moved a 1000th of a inch or spun... I throw it and get a new one... I've known people that got really bad effects from someone sliding stuff in... I usually never set it down till empty.. MY RULE FOR THAT REASON! thanks for sharing,, people need to relize whats out there... some turd was sitting back laughing is whats bad about it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> so does your friend know where you went? how do you know you drove there on your own? does your rear hurt? Crazy story!


:an6:
:rotfl:
Edit:and just to say, MC, I thought you were gonna say you swallowed a bee and he stung you and put you in the hospital. Glad you're okay.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

and I'd put a G on rohypnol... from what he said!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> does your rear hurt?


  Glad you're still with us Bruce. :smile:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

rockyraider said:


> Dang dude, glad your okay. *Did you get tested to see if you had GHB in your system?* Thats really scary for many reasons.


I thought about going and getting tested, but by the time I thought about it (the following Tuesday), it was probably too late.



TrueblueTexican said:


> Back in the day if you left an unattended drink to hit the dance floor, some yahoos found it was fun to slip ya a mickey
> 
> LSD was the mickey of choice around 1972 - *rohipnol is the fun one today* - and from your exp - likely what ya got --


That's my suspicion.

My friend told me that I even walked my drink ticket, which I probably did, but I have no memory of even leaving the place. I called the bar that following Tuesday to see if I could pay my tab, but the manager I spoke to said he had no record of it.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Crazy story and I believe you, I known people who had had weird stuff like that happen. I'm in your area and hit almost all the places in our area from restaurants to bars.... Hope it never happens to you again.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Glad you're still with us Bruce. :smile:


Thanks, Robert. This scared the **** out of me, and nothing scares me.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang that had to be scary, glad it all worked out for the best. Another reason I gave up the bars long ago. Take care man.


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

Were you taking any prescription pills at the time? Some don't mix well with alcohol, even 1 or 2 drinks.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Thanks, Robert. This scared the **** out of me, and nothing scares me.


Not even Rosie O'Donnell chasing you down nekkid?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You mean that you tee off people outside of 2cool as well???


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Redfish30 said:


> Were you taking any prescription pills at the time? Some don't mix well with alcohol, even 1 or 2 drinks.


I don't take any drugs at all - prescription or non-prescription.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang dood, scary story and I doubt you'll leave a drink unattended again. Same for all whom read this story, it was prolly that bill guy!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

About 6 years ago my oldest daughter called me from Galveston and was frantic and out of her mind. She didn't know where she was and couldn't see. She also only had 2 drinks and was heading for a friends house when it hit her. Date rape ?? When she was drinking the second cocktail she was talking to a young City of Galveston police officer. Thank God we found her in a parking lot on the east end of Galveston. We spotted her car.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> I don't normally post anything about my personal life on the internet, but I feel that I should relay an experience to my 2cool friends that I had a couple of months ago because the thought of what happened to me still scares me. I still think about it everyday. I decided that I should post this in the hope that my experience might help just one person.
> 
> On Sunday, September 29th, a friend of mine texted me and invited me up to _____ (I won't mention the name of the establishment, but it's a sports bar type of place in the Webster area) to watch the Texans vs. Titans game. I took a quick shower and headed out.
> 
> ...


Old age is a hell of a drug.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> I don't normally post anything about my personal life on the internet, but I feel that I should relay an experience to my 2cool friends that I had a couple of months ago because the thought of what happened to me still scares me. I still think about it everyday. I decided that I should post this in the hope that my experience might help just one person.
> 
> On Sunday, September 29th, a friend of mine texted me and invited me up to _____ (I won't mention the name of the establishment, but it's a sports bar type of place in the Webster area) to watch the Texans vs. Titans game. I took a quick shower and headed out.
> 
> ...


Not good! The same thing happend to a buddy of mine in Dallas. He even called me and the whole time we were talking he could not remember my name or who he was talking to. This happens more than you think. We all need to be careful out there.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds like an Ambien + alcohol event. I think they are making it in a quick dissolving form. I heard it leaves you able to drive just fine, but you won't know how the fire you got there.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Did you happen to inhale any green leafy substance too? 

Seriously though glad you're OK and we all appreciate the reminder on watching our drinks.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

from the pics i've seen, you're 60 +/- years old. if you haven't talked to your doctor about this, you should. there are obviously other things this could be besides something slipped into your drink.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

When you get up to the age you and I are, Bruce..you call them 'funny spells'...:rotfl:






j/k, Amigo...glad you came out unscathed.... Helluva world we live in...:headknock


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Barefoot Boy said:


> Sounds like an Ambien + alcohol event. I think they are making it in a quick dissolving form. _*I heard it leaves you able to drive just fine, but you won't know how the fire you got there*_.


This is true. When I "came to," my first thought was, "Oh my, what have I done?"

As soon as I could, I pulled over and got out of my truck, walked around it, and there wasn't a scratch on it. And I wasn't in jail, so I obviously hadn't been driving badly because I hadn't been pulled over.

I'm serious, folks, this was very scary. That's why I decided to post this.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Glad that you're OK, Bruce. As the parents of two college kids, we preach that "never leave a drink unattended" all of the time. They get tired of hear it, but I don't care.

They didn't harvest a kidney, did they?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> When you get up to the age you and I are, Bruce..you call them 'funny spells'...


this would explain some of his posts.

sarcasm...i wish no ill will on anyone.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> from the pics i've seen, you're 60 +/- years old. if you haven't talked to your doctor about this, you should. there are obviously other things this could be besides something slipped into your drink.


Trust me, this has nothing to do with me medically. My body is falling apart, but there's nothing wrong with my mind.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

man, i must be losing creativity in my old age. Thanks for the information. I'll have to use this one next time I can't find my way home.  "Honey, you aint gonna believe this ****" 

Just kidding MC. glad it worked out and you weren't hurt or killed.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Did you get raped?
j/k man,

Scary ****, I've had it done to me, it was admitted after. I'll let your imaginations wonder as to how I handled that little bit of disaster..

It wasn't a 2Cooler from the Jungle was it?

on a very very serious note. You should still go get checked out, make sure you didn't have a mini stroke or anything..

Andrew


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

lordbater said:


> on a very very serious note. You should still go get checked out, make sure you didn't have a mini stroke or anything..


this is what i was talking about. see the doc, let him run some tests. blood enzymes might give him a clue.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you hear/see a bearded guy talking about a wolf pack?
 
But seriously if you ended up in Dayton there was some direction taking you there, does the bar have a security tapes you could review?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes, my doc just got back to me. I had a mini-stroke. Nevermind.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> Yes, my doc just got back to me. I had a mini stroke.


well, did he elaborate on how he arrived at this? or is this sarcasm?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> well, did he elaborate on how he arrived at this? or is this sarcasm?


Yes, I had at a mini-stroke due to my old age. Are you really questioning that this happened to me?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I know a guy that woke up in an abandon apartment complex, and had no idea how he got there. He had one drink that night his car was still down town. Scared him to death. It still gives me the shivers


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Yes, my doc just got back to me. I had a mini-stroke. Nevermind.





monkeyman1 said:


> well, did he elaborate on how he arrived at this? or is this sarcasm?





mastercylinder said:


> Yes, it's confirmed. This didn't happen. I had at a mini-stroke due to my old age.


Deeeefinitely sarcasm


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Yes, it's confirmed. This didn't happen. I had at a mini-stroke due to my old age. Are you really challenging that this happened to me?


That sucks man.
What's the recommendation? lifestyle change? eat better, leave the fast women alone?

a


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats scary, but I have had freinds with similar experiances...

Last friday I had just picked up my girls and was at my apt. My girlfreind showed up and realized I was out of toilet paper (oh ****)!!! So I ran to the store but I just kept driving... after a while I looked around and thought "where are my girls"?? Then I thought "where am I and how did I get here"?? I stopped at the next store and went in and said "what intersection is this" ~ It was dark outside at the time.. The store was only a few miles from my apt and one I have stopped at 100X... When I realized my girls were at my apt with my girlfreind I raced home... and forgot the toilet paper!!!

Now I hadnt had any mind altering substances at the time so I cannot explain it...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, and?

another reason not to drink and drive. You could actually kill someone.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> ok, and?
> 
> another reason not to drink and drive. You could actually kill someone.


Thank you for your advice, douchebag, but I don't remember any of it. Next time I'll try to do better.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Yes, I had at a mini-stroke due to my old age. Are you really questioning that this happened to me?


Not sure about the possible sarcasm, but either way, glad you're ok! My buddy got drugged here in college station. 2 beers and he was gone and got thrown out of a very well known establishment here. Someone dropped something in their pitcher while they were playing pool they suspect.

Cody C


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Thank you for your advice, douchebag.....


That should be the signature for a lot of us ...


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Double post.... Come on tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sounds eerily similar to an alien abduction. Just kidding. That is some scary scheet! Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Dang. You were driving & did not know it? Thank God you did not get rear ended.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

swifty said:


> Did you happen to inhale any green leafy substance too?
> 
> Seriously though glad you're OK and we all appreciate the reminder on watching our drinks.


The green has no such effect. Unless ingested in a high concentrated dose.
My buddy and his friend had the same thing happen to him 10yrs ago. They both woke up. Truck running and sitting on a dirt mound next to a McDonald's on Westheimer. Out in the open. Surprised a officer didn't stop and check on them based on where the car was parked. Nothing missing and no bodily violations. Much like a gran mal epileptic seizure. It's like watching parts of the brain reboot randomly. They have no memory of these events when these types of seizures occur. Sorta like a zombie state. Glad you had no further harm.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

It is unfortunate that that happened to you MC. Though I have heard these stories before. 
:cheers:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember my first beer.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> Yes, I had at a mini-stroke due to my old age. Are you really questioning that this happened to me?


no, i'm not at all. i'm saying that if this would have happened to me, i'd be getting checked out by a doctor and not assuming someone drugged me. to each his own though.

don't assume everyone is as big an azzhole as you are MC.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Really glad you are OK. Very scary situation. Please take others advise and see your doc and see if they can test for any drugs. I don't know how long stuff like that can stay in your system.

When you called to make good on your tab - did you tell the manager what happened? Did you contact the pd and at least file a complaint to get an official report?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

most can be tested up to 72hrs:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_rape_drug


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My uncle had episodes similar to this. Ended up being a brain tumor. He was in perfect health up to that point. He was an underwater welder, so was checked by doctors more often then most people. None of them caught it until he started to forget things.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> most can be tested up to 72hrs:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_rape_drug


Wonder what a hair/follicle test would show. I would pursue it. Only a dr will know for sure.


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not sure why someone would but something into a Man's beer at buffalo wild wings. A cute girl yeah I understand that, but why a grown man? I'm not doubting it happened but I just don't understand the motive/rationale behind it.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The original purpose of a "slipping someone a Mickey" was to rob the person. It is still used for that purpose today.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Yes, my doc just got back to me. I had a mini-stroke. Nevermind.


I don't know anything about strokes at all. But, lately for some reason I have been thinking more about them and this was the first thing I thought of after reading your post.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You aight Bruce?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

It happened to my dad a few years ago. We were supposed to have a conference call with a very important client a 4:30 one evening and he didnt call in( hes never missed something that important). Called him for several hrs and no answer. So I finally drove over to his house. He made it home and was in bed. Never remember what happened or how he got there. He stopped at a local pub which is now closed and remembers nothing after 1 drink. 1 thing for sure was all his cash was gone from his wallet and someone got into his truck (no break in) I guess with his keys and took a lot of important documents. 


Not matter where or what you are doing these days there is someone that is willing to get over on you. Period end of story. Have to watch your back..


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Might have a clue who it was. Was there a guy with an Elmo puppet at the bar?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

My dad had a min stroke one time while talking to me he did not know who I was at the moment r where he was at and he was sitting on his front porch. It scared him and he went to the dr. Now he's doing good


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That sounds more like a medical thing, than getting slipped a roofie. You must have drove through some serious traffic...Time for a check-up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have zero knowledge of how a roofie would react; such as would the person still be able to drive well even though no memory later? But, I think Ambien could do this. I know of crazy stories on Ambien, with zero momory of it later.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

as far as the family of drugs that the 'date rape' drug is in:
This is a piece from the Wiki article I posted earlier, mostly in line with what he said..

<snip>
If enough of the drug is taken, a person may experience a state of automatism or dissociation. After the drug wears off, users may find themselves unable to remember what happened while under its influence (anterograde amnesia), and feeling woozy, hung-over, confused, dizzy, sluggish and uncoordinated, often with an upset stomach. They may also have some difficulty moving their limbs normally.

</snip>

nothing to **** around with for sure..


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Holy sheet dude. I am glad you know what actually happened, do the know why?

Again, just really glad you are still with us - even if you are irritating sometimes. 

But I think we all love ya here!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Happened to me in Port Aransas a few years back. A local (?) bought me and my wife a round and had them delivered to our table. Neither of us could sleep that night and just felt weird. Next day I peed in a cup and tested positive for rophinal. Never accept a drink you didn't see get poured or prepared.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

It's too bad they didn't pick your sorry butt up for DUI.








You would have said it to someone else with the same tale.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> It's too bad they didn't pick your sorry butt up for DUI.
> 
> You would have said it to someone else with the same tale.


If I had my ruthers, I would pray for those that need it rather than show up once in awhile to diss others in attempt to raise your own low self esteem.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> Dang. You were driving & did not know it? Thank God you did not get rear ended.


That's the scariest part of it all. I don't know where I drove or for how how long I drove, but I was driving and have absolutely no memory of any of it until I woke up in Dayton. And I didn't have a mini-stroke.

As Ernest said, someone slipped me a Mickey Finn, but, thankfully, I wasn't robbed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> That's the scariest part of it all. I don't know where I drove or for how how long I drove, but I was driving and have absolutely no memory of any of it until I woke up in Dayton. And I didn't have a mini-stroke.
> *
> As Ernest said, someone slipped me a Mickey Finn, but, thankfully, I wasn't robbed.*


You gotta quit wearing that Rolex, Amigo...:rotfl:

j/k..glad all is well...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

MC, you sure you weren't sleep walking?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

My life only gets stranger. Maybe later I'll tell y'all what happened to me last Friday in Austin. I should write a book. Sometimes the truth really is stranger than fiction. I've had an interesting life.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> My life only gets stranger. Maybe later I'll tell y'all what happened to me last Friday in Austin. I should write a book. I've had an interesting life.


??? you discovered the joy of pot and coeds???


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Suprised your buddy didnt notice something being wrong. Glad you came out ok.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude it was the same medicine he hands out! 

"show up once in a while?" What? Am I supposed to post 20x a day like you two losers to have an opinion? Nah dude. I don't have time for that. Wife, kids and work are my priorities.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Dude it was the same medicine he hands out!
> 
> "show up once in a while?" What? Am I supposed to post 20x a day like you two losers to have an opinion? Nah dude. I don't have time for that. Wife, kids and work are my priorities.


Otherwise, your a nice gentleman.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cartman said:


> Dude it was the same medicine he hands out!
> 
> "show up once in a while?" What? Am I supposed to post 20x a day like you two losers to have an opinion? Nah dude. I don't have time for that. Wife, kids and work are my priorities.


Why don't you just shut up. You're becoming a pest.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess you cannot trust anybody anymore, friends did not see you leave? While I do not drink alchol anymore it could happen to anyone regardless of the beverage consumed.
Glad you were not robbed or worst.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> I guess you cannot trust anybody anymore, friends did not see you leave? While I do not drink alchol anymore it could happen to anyone regardless of the beverage consumed.
> Glad you were not robbed or worst.


Doesn't always work that way. We'll skip the 'he's leaving with a good looking man/woman/whatever out of it'

I've been in that sit. Felt like I maybe had too many time to leave, said by to friends n family, then, nada....... Gone baby gone

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Not even Rosie O'Donnell chasing you down nekkid?


I don't think Rosie could ingest enough roofies for that to happen.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It happened to a friend of mine and like you he's still with us...glad you're okay.

TH


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> It happened to a friend of mine and like you he's still with us...glad you're okay.
> 
> TH


Thanks, Martin, and thanks to everyone else who has said that they're glad I'm okay. This could have ended very badly, but, thank goodness, it didn't.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the post Bruce and glad you are OK


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Thanks, Martin, and thanks to everyone else who has said that they're glad I'm okay. This could have ended very badly, but, thank goodness, it didn't.


 Well, Bruce, I'm in all seriousness really glad you're okay, but that doesn't ease the pain of not being able to come up with some really scathing smartass remark about the situation.. I got nothin'. really frustrating..


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Had something similar happen to me 4-5 years ago. I was out w/ my wife and her best friend and I had a couple rum/cokes which is nothing for me especially back then. I ordered a shot for my wifes friend and I and after that we were both stupid blackout drunk/woozy, my wifes friend couldn't even walk and I felt like I had a whole bottle of bacardi. We took my wifes friend to the er and the whole time I was vomitting out the window, don't remember anything after leaving the er. Pretty scary experience.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

For some unknown reason , that same thing happens to me every weekend... I hope I don't wake up in Sturges without my wallet. h:


Glad your alright bud....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Curious- How long would that stay in your system? Id get a blood test done. 

Hate to hear **** like this, Glad you are ok. Everything still in your wallet? CC's, SS card??


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Xanax ...

http://xanax-side-effects.net/alcohol-and-xanax/

I lost 4 hours back in 1983 ... I found out days later it was Xanax mixed with alcohol that caused that to happen. There have been may reports of guys being robbed by woman using this drug in drinks at bars ... Some died ...

Glad your allright Bonder 

*MB*


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Not only is it scary that you could have been hurt or killed it is scary that someone else could have been hurt or killed while you were driving or what ever. Thanks for sharing and glad you are ok.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

What do you think was the motive was MC? Do you wear a Rolex? Carry lots of cash? That is really scarey stuff.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd keep a VERY close eye on all my CC accounts. In that state of mind, it would have been easy for someone to get your card's information and replace them so nothing is suspected. Then 2 or 3 months down the road begin using that information. If it was me I would order replacements for everything.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Curious- How long would that stay in your system? Id get a blood test done.
> 
> Hate to hear **** like this, Glad you are ok. Everything still in your wallet? CC's, SS card??


looks like up to 72 hours:ish for pizz test..
I think the 'symptoms' wear off pretty quick. getting a roofie AND drinking a lot is different. helluva hangover that lasts years, decades, I still remember it..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Scary, especially since there appears to not be a motive unless an ugly chick was trying to work the deal and you slipped out on her or something!!!!! Seriously, glad you are ok, weird and confusing scenario to say the least.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> The next thing I do remember is that it was about 4:30 in the afternoon and I was driving in Dayton, TX. I had never been to Dayton, TX, in my life, and I do not remember how I got there, and I have no idea why I drove there. I was 55 miles from my home and 45 miles from the sports bar.


Next time you black out and end up in Dayton, call the dude.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Tequila did that to me once..


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

It's getting close to December 21, ALIENS are coming! It's happend before and will happend again! LOL

Glad you didnt hurt yourself or anyone else.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Hair test goes back 3 months and costs $100 at all american screening on center street in deer park.


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> That's the scariest part of it all. I don't know where I drove or for how how long I drove, but I was driving and have absolutely no memory of any of it until I woke up in Dayton. And I didn't have a mini-stroke.
> 
> As Ernest said, someone slipped me a Mickey Finn, but, thankfully, I wasn't robbed.


Did anyone check W-R Ranch's alibi ??? Lol


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I'm glad you lived through that. Scarey stuff out there.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

redduck said:


> Not only is it scary that you could have been hurt or killed it is scary that someone else could have been hurt or killed while you were driving or what ever. Thanks for sharing and glad you are ok.


That's why two months later it still freaks me out when I think about it. And I still think about it every day. Totally blacking out for an hour and a half while apparently still being totally functional is freaky.



poppadawg said:


> What do you think was the motive was MC? Do you wear a Rolex? Carry lots of cash? That is really scarey stuff.


I have no idea. No fancy jewelry, and I was only carrying maybe $120, but I was driving my sons decked out Camaro. I don't know. I've had a lot of bizarre things happen to me in my life, but this ranks right up there near the top.



the_dude_abides said:


> Next time you black out and end up in Dayton, call the dude.


If I had known you lived in Dayton and had your number, I would have given you a ring. I was a little freaked out. I could have used your couch for a couple of hours, and anybody who likes _The Big Lebowski_ is a friend of mine. That's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> This is true. When I "came to," my first thought was, "Oh my, what have I done?"
> 
> *As soon as I could, I pulled over and got out of my truck, walked around it, and there wasn't a scratch on it.* And I wasn't in jail, so I obviously hadn't been driving badly because I hadn't been pulled over.
> 
> I'm serious, folks, this was very scary. That's why I decided to post this.


mastercylinder Quote:
 Originally Posted by *redduck*  
_Not only is it scary that you could have been hurt or killed it is scary that someone else could have been hurt or killed while you were driving or what ever. Thanks for sharing and glad you are ok._

That's why two months later it still freaks me out when I think about it. And I still think about it every day. Totally blacking out for an hour and a half while apparently still being totally functional is freaky.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *poppadawg*  
_What do you think was the motive was MC? Do you wear a Rolex? Carry lots of cash? That is really scarey stuff._

I have no idea. No fancy jewelry, and I was only carrying maybe $120, but I* was driving my sons decked out Camaro*. I don't know. I've had a lot of bizarre things happen to me in my life, but this ranks right up there near the top.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *the_dude_abides*  
_Next time you black out and end up in Dayton, call the dude._

If I had known you lived in Dayton and had your number, I would have given you a ring. I was a little freaked out. I could have used your couch for a couple of hours, and anybody who likes _The Big Lebowski_ is a friend of mine. That's one of my favorite movies.

Scary stuff there MC. Even 2 months later you're having trouble remembering. Glad you're OK.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Did you see the size of that chicken?

j/k Scary stuff. Glad to hear nothing too serious happened.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW...Dayton is a LOooNG way from Galveston MC!! Glad you're Ok.
reminds me of my Dads incident a while back..when he had a light stroke while driving 0n 45 Southbound.He passed out and jumped the median.He survived through the whole ordeal,and had two more heart surgeries before he learned his lesson to take his meds. Take care.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chubri777 said:


> I have no idea. No fancy jewelry, and I was only carrying maybe $120, but I* was driving my sons decked out Camaro*. I don't know. I've had a lot of bizarre things happen to me in my life, but this ranks right up there near the top.


Gee, the internet police are quick today. I was in my son's 2010 Camaro. I drive a truck. The whole afternoon is still a little bit foggy. Please forgive my faux pas, officer.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> mastercylinder Quote:
> 
> I have no idea. No fancy jewelry, and I was only carrying maybe $120, but I* was driving my sons decked out Camaro*. I don't know. I've had a lot of bizarre things happen to me in my life, but this ranks right up there near the top.
> 
> Scary stuff there MC. Even 2 months later you're having trouble remembering. Glad you're OK.


LOL, reminds me of that line the judge gave when Matt Damon finished his story in "All the Pretty Horses".


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

DID (Dissociative identity disorder)? This sounds like something you should talk over with your Doctor. I would get checked out if possible. It could be something simple, lack of sleep or stress or more serious like a stroke. I would not just assume it was something in your drink and leave it there. Memory loss usually has a reason


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Happened to me in Acuna once in college. Scary stuff. I had 2 drinks.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Makes one wonder how many people are driving around us in that state at any given time.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bill said:


> DID (Dissociative identity disorder)? This sounds like something you should talk over with your Doctor. I would get checked out if possible. It could be something simple, lack of sleep or stress or more serious like a stroke. I would not just assume it was something in your drink and leave it there. Memory loss usually has a reason


I'm sure that I was slipped a Mickey, but y'all have convinced that I should get checked out, and for that, I thank you. I'm sure y'all are right.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm sure that I was slipped a Mickey, but y'all have convinced that I should get checked out, and for that, I thank you. I'm sure y'all are right.


We hope you do get checked out MC as that is some scary stuff. Hope all goes well so please keep us informed.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

It is only funny because no one was harmed and MC came home safe.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm sure that I was slipped a Mickey, but y'all have convinced that I should get checked out, and for that, I thank you. I'm sure y'all are right.


Have you called the bar to see if anyone else called describing the same sysmtoms...?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

google up the bar name with words also like date rape drug etc and see if you get any hits from other people that had complaints

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...suspected-in-reported-sex-assault-3495580.php


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Look on the bright side. If you were slipped a Mickey to steal the Camaro, you made the would-be thieves follow you part of the way to Dayton and they lost interest along the way...and your son has his car.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I'm sure that I was slipped a Mickey, but y'all have convinced that I should get checked out, and for that, I thank you. I'm sure y'all are right.


Only reason I'm thinking you were not drugged because most of the effects from any of them, would be more to put you to sleep, knock you out ect and not just memory loss. Your description of events as you know had to have had you alert, driving ok ect.

Could not hurt to see the Doctor.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Only reason I'm thinking you were not drugged because most of the effects from any of them, would be more to put you to sleep, knock you out ect and not just memory loss. Your description of events as you know had to have had you alert, driving ok ect.
> 
> Could not hurt to see the Doctor.


not true, higher doses can cause his exact symptoms/situation, plus bowel/stomach issues, which he didn't mention, but..... I don't really want to hear about that..

A


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

MC, you can still be tested. It's still in your hair...unless you're bald!! (don't know what you look like). And you might want to make sure all your credit cards are still in your wallet!! 
Linda


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Well.... Besides seeing if he weren't the only victim, he's sure he was drugged and further testing is pointless. What's done is done. Point of the post is WATCH YER DRINK, IF IT CAN HAPPEN TO MC, IT CAN HAPPEN ANYONE!

We all know our own drinking habits. Only other explanation would be medical, he seems sure that's not the case.
So.... Take the warning. There are plenty of posts on this thread with ppl acknowledging similar assaults. The facts of how these drugs affect different ppl are well documented. 
I think further conjecture is pointless.
Let the jokes continue. 


Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

"I thought about going and getting tested, but by the time I thought about it (the following Tuesday), it was probably too late."
Point taken and good advice to always watch your drink..and probably your buddy's drink also. Since MC said this my response was to that!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to add to the dilema...happened to a couple of friends of mine at a bar in Freeport a couple months go. Buddy called me the next day telling me about it and was worried someone spiked their drinks. Absolutely no memory of the night after a couple of drinks. Hate to hear of this stuff happening.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont think Mc needs a lesson on medication side effects. He will school many on this subject along with many doctors.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

They probably had plans to roll you in the parking lot.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

_At least you didnt get sliped with a viagra, Having a stiffy in a bar you cant control would suck. _


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

it would be tough to roll Bruce but once you got him going, look out!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> They probably had plans to roll you in the parking lot.


I forgot to mention one thing that I thought was very odd.

I don't bruise easily and never have, but on Monday morning I had the biggest bruise on the outside of my upper left arm just below my deltoid muscle. It was about the diameter of a baseball (maybe a little smaller) and was very sore. It took a couple of weeks for it to go away.

I have no idea how it got there, and it was the only mark I had on me.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad you're okay Bruce! Be more careful man!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

redspeck said:


> _At least you didnt get sliped with a viagra, Having a stiffy in a bar you cant control would suck. _


Who knows... Maybe they slipped him some of that too.

He can't remember how he was steering the mustang.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Wanna go camping?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> Who knows... Maybe they slipped him some of that too.
> 
> He can't remember how he was steering the mustang.


Mustang?

I'm confused.... was it a truck, Mustang, Camaro, Ferrari, or Cougar?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Does it matter?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Does it matter?


No, I just figured I was up early, I'd stoke the fire a little. 


But even at 4am, you hafta admit, Cougar is pretty damned funny, maybe the (now that the seriousness is outta the way) funniest thing yet...

It's my 4am in a coma still wit, gimme a break.

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> I forgot to mention one thing that I thought was very odd.
> 
> I don't bruise easily and never have, but on Monday morning I had the biggest bruise on the outside of my upper left arm just below my deltoid muscle. It was about the diameter of a baseball (maybe a little smaller) and was very sore. It took a couple of weeks for it to go away.
> 
> I have no idea how it got there, and it was the only mark I had on me.


Any sore muscles? You're a big dude maybe you put up a fight.


----------

